
Ask HN: UI for deep learning training? - billconan
Hello,<p>I&#x27;m trying to make an UI for my deep learning library, something similar to TensorBoard.<p>I&#x27;m wondering if you find TensorBoard like UI useful? Or it&#x27;s just optional?<p>How should this UI look like? Other than cost&#x2F;loss, what else will be helpful to tweak training parameters?<p>Is visualizing convolution feature maps useful?<p>How about RNN models? what to visualize?<p>Thanks,
======
p1esk
When I try different parameter values, I typically plot accuracy/epochs for
each value. Visualizing filters/maps can be useful. I also plot histograms of
the weights/inputs/activations per layer. Now that I think about it, a slider
which would allow me to change a specific weight/bias and immediately see the
effect on the accuracy would be cool.

